# Looking for a Look 585



## Aspen (Dec 7, 2004)

Has anyone found good prices for the Look 585? Looking for a size 51cm/small.


----------



## gianniboy007 (Nov 26, 2006)

*eBay*

You might try eBay, I saw a 585 medium on there a couple of days ago.


----------

